# for your info



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

The Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) > State Feed Program Information


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Took a quick look at the link to search the Oregon sites. If I'm interpreting this correctly, household pet food (dog, cat) is not required to be licensed or have oversight in any way by AAFCO?

Is this typical?


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

sadly it doesn't surprise me. Wayy too many people making pet food that really have no credentials or even ability to make a quality diet. Interesting reading though.


----------



## bobulldog8 (Nov 14, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> Took a quick look at the link to search the Oregon sites. If I'm interpreting this correctly, household pet food (dog, cat) is not required to be licensed or have oversight in any way by AAFCO?
> 
> Is this typical?


if so that is dissappointing


----------

